# Copake



## jkent (Apr 11, 2014)

Dang how many people went to Copake?
Sure is awful slow around here today.
Is that where everyone at?
JKent


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

jkent said:


> Dang how many people went to Copake?




Well there were quite a few cabers - very well attended swap with great weather.  I'll start with a few pics.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 11, 2014)

I couldn't go, too far away, but I will be absentee bidding on one item for sure. And I'm serious, do not mess with me on this one! Back off!
http://copakeauction.auctionflex.co...&keyword=next&lso=lotnumasc&pagenum=1&lang=En


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

A few more in no particular order -


----------



## bricycle (Apr 11, 2014)

Love dat last one! All nice, please post moe


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

And some more -


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

Sorry, I know it's a lot - not too many more.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

Okay, we'll end with a few badges -


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

Great pics Dean, almost makes me feel like I was there!
-Brian


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Love dat last one! All nice, please post moe




Yeah, that was Larkin's nice Chilion - sold before it was untied.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 11, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Great pics Dean, almost makes me feel like I was there!
> -Brian




You kill me Bri...good to see ya' man - catch you at the next one.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*More pics*

I will ad my 60 very amateurish pics to this thread just to keep them all in one place.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*Even More*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*And More*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*More Still*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*Almost Done*


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

*Last Ones*


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 11, 2014)

Well, didn't take the LaSalle that sold on Ebay in Chicago last week very long to reappear... How much did they want for it?



Bri-In-RI said:


>


----------



## jkent (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know what this is but I am in LOVE with it.
Anyone got a price on this machine?
Has it sold yet?


----------



## jkent (Apr 11, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Well, didn't take the LaSalle that sold on Ebay in Chicago last week very long to reappear... How much did they want for it?




The bike sold for $611
http://www.ebay.com/itm/351036833893?_trksid=p2055120.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
I was stupid for not getting it. Still pissed about it.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 11, 2014)

jkent said:


> ...I was stupid for not getting it. Still pissed about it.




Ya, I had laid down a final snipe price that'd have taken it easily, but then bailed in the last minute. Gotta save my shekels for ML/Ann Arbor.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Apr 11, 2014)

Brian:
Thanks for taking the shots and posting them up.  I was in sensory overload, so only took a few shots.  It was good to see ya again.  It was cool to meet up and put real names and faces to fellow CABE members.


CHEERS!
Wally


----------



## tanksalot (Apr 11, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Yeah, that was Larkin's nice Chilion - sold before it was untied.




I wish I could have went .The Go cart had my name all over it..


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 11, 2014)

*bicycles and more bicycles*

thanks for putting on the pictures some thing for every one super job!!!!!!   from bicycle larry


----------



## ballooney (Apr 11, 2014)

*Sweet Monark...*



Bri-In-RI said:


>




Does anyone know if this bike sold/price?  If it hasn't sold, does anyone know the owner?  I'm diggin it...


----------



## rockabillyjay (Apr 11, 2014)

I want the Elgin behind that Monark!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 11, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> I want the Elgin behind that Monark!




Both bikes belong to our very own scrubbinrims. They were unsold when I left.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 11, 2014)

*bicycles and more bicycles*

thanks bfa 242 pictures where really good yes the monark and that columbia was nice!! o well they were all great .some thing for every one in this great hobby  from bicycle larry


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 11, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Well, didn't take the LaSalle that sold on Ebay in Chicago last week very long to reappear... How much did they want for it?






You would think they would take the carcass of the seat off.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 11, 2014)

ballooney said:


> Does anyone know if this bike sold/price?  If it hasn't sold, does anyone know the owner?  I'm diggin it...




That belongs to chris (scrubbenrims)He was next to me.He is still up there so I don't know if its sold


----------



## walter branche (Apr 12, 2014)

*1891 spring fork overman wheel co.victor*



jkent said:


> I don't know what this is but I am in LOVE with it.
> Anyone got a price on this machine?
> Has it sold yet?
> View attachment 146422



usually a cushion tired safety sometimes found with hard tires , this double diamond style frame is a transistional example ,riight before pneumatic tires , there are some examples found with pneumatics ,bike was most likely 5,000 +


----------



## mike j (Apr 12, 2014)

Great show, very well attended, when I left, cars were parked along the the streets for quite aways. Really nice photo's Dean & Brian, I sure missed a lot! Did happen to pick that Silver King frame as he was taking it out of the van, with the fork, bars & wheels though. Good to see & meet some caber's, a fantastic day for a spring swap.


----------



## kos22us (Apr 12, 2014)

who the hell owns this bicycle ?   looks like the same one from trexlertown fall swap last year, couldnt find out who owned it then, anybody know ?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'd like to know who had the 20'' roadmaster double bar and know if it sold. P.M. me with any info, my 3 y.o. daughter cries when I put "daddys bike" away. This would give her sonething to work on while daddy fixes his.

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Tapatalk


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks for posting the pics guys, very much appreciated...making one of these big swaps is on the bucket list and the pics help tide me over...


----------



## bike (Apr 12, 2014)

*Fun meet  lucky weather Thanks Dean for the pix*

Did not get much sleep .. will try to post some later.


----------



## Eddieman (Apr 12, 2014)

kos22us said:


> who the hell owns this bicycle ?   looks like the same one from trexlertown fall swap last year, couldnt find out who owned it then, anybody know ?




I'm the owner of this 1950 Green Schwinn and the 1968 Apple Krate. Have owned both of these original bikes for a number of years. Yes, you did see them at Trexlertown. Had a few offers, but just a bit to low. Will be bringing them to Memory Lane.

Eddieman


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello, does anybody know whose bikes these are ?

Thanks !
Pete





Thanks !
Pete


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 12, 2014)

​


onecatahula said:


> Hello, does anybody know whose bikes these are ?
> 
> Thanks !
> Pete
> ...




I believe those are Sam fitzsimmons bikes but his prices are typically reasonable and unlikely it went unsold, but then again, the consensus was that sales were very slow.
Chris


----------



## walter branche (Apr 13, 2014)

*sam fitzsimmons*

contact sam through ebay ,his seller name is rustypile ,,   i will tell him someone is asking about his rustypile ,when i talk to him in a few days , ride safe,buy junk, sell or trade rust in piece--walter branche /buy low-sell lower


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2014)

kos22us said:


> who the hell owns this bicycle ?   looks like the same one from trexlertown fall swap last year, couldnt find out who owned it then, anybody know ?




Eddieman.....loved the bike at Trexlertown and love it today. Many were trying to find you after that show on this one. Surprised you still have it.
Challenger is on my want list. And in Green too.
Of only.....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Apr 13, 2014)

*1908 Iver Johnson roadster .......*

Did the 1908 Iver Roadster sell ?  He was asking $1200  . Was still there when I left . How was remaining swap on Saturday ?


----------



## onecatahula (Apr 13, 2014)

scrubbinrims said:


> ​
> I believe those are Sam fitzsimmons bikes but his prices are typically reasonable and unlikely it went unsold, but then again, the consensus was that sales were very slow.
> Chris




Thanks Chris !
I called Sam yesterday (I thought that looked like his van).  
Can't wait to see you guys in 10 DAYS ! !
Pete


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 13, 2015)

I bought the Alvin Drysdale 2nd one in. with the trophies!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 13, 2015)

And the Bob Berghino he has leaning in the far right corner, with the original sales slip!


----------



## tech549 (Aug 13, 2015)

hey dean did you see if that 41 monark was for sale,asking price thanks paul


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 13, 2015)

*Diamond frame?*

anyone see what that diamond frame on the right was badged? That would have been all my money. If by chance anyone on the cabe has it or purchased it, please post some pics. Would love to see more. thanks


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 13, 2015)

thanks for the pictures there great!!! lot of nice stuff there   from bicycle larry


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 13, 2015)

You guys keep that up and I just might get that mad fever for Copake!! Looks like there's some nice stuff at that gathering................


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 14, 2015)

Goldenindian said:


> anyone see what that diamond frame on the right was badged? That would have been all my money. If by chance anyone on the cabe has it or purchased it, please post some pics. Would love to see more. thanks






Anybody? What is it?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 14, 2015)

willswares1220 said:


> You guys keep that up and I just might get that mad fever for Copake!! Looks like there's some nice stuff at that gathering................




There is always amazing stuff there. It's the best of the Northeast swaps. Don't miss it next year.


----------

